# couple of good deals at BA's Miss



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Went in to get crickets for my frogs last night, but of course I had a quick look around. Two pretty good deals I noticed were a tankful of CPOs at a final price of 7.99.. plenty of them last night. Both on the tank wall that's in front of the goldfish tanks, at one end of the fish room.

Near them, quite a few really nice Babaulti shrimps, but they had them labeled only as Green Algae Eating shrimp. I think maybe because of that, guy told me they had not been selling well. I suggested he put the correct species name on the tank, maybe a note that they don't cross with Neos. Anyway, still quite a few left. Price was really good. 1.99 ea or 3/$5.

Most were a really pretty shade of olive green, good strong colour on all the ones I saw. Some also a nice red brick shade as well.. they can be variable. Saw some berried females in there. 

If you have a chance to get some, it's a deal.


----------



## Splak (May 1, 2013)

Fishfur said:


> Near them, quite a few really nice Babaulti shrimps, but they had them labeled only as Green Algae Eating shrimp. I think maybe because of that, guy told me they had not been selling well. I suggested he put the correct species name on the tank, maybe a note that they don't cross with Neos. Anyway, still quite a few left. Price was really good. 1.99 ea or 3/$5.


BA Hamilton had the same shrimps, I saw them a few days ago and something struck me, that they didn't feel like green algae shrimps. They must have had 100+, now that I know what they really are and they won't cross with neo's, going to pick some up boxing day!


----------



## Exile90 (Aug 28, 2011)

I've picked up 6 of the Babaulti shrimps yesterday from Mississauga BA. 
Today I only see 2 left  with my RCS eating 3 dead corpses.  (so maybe there is still one more alive somewhere)
One of the alive shrimps is a female so if she makes it maybe she'll get berried.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Here's hoping. I was in today and noticed the tank was empty, so they all went somewhere. They did have a few dead shrimp in the tank, but I have to admit, I put that down to them being so busy getting ready for the Boxing Day sale.. normally they would have removed them and I'd not have known there were any.

Mine are in a breeder box and I haven't noticed any dead ones yet. I got a lot of them.. 18.. if your female lives, maybe I can find a fella for her.


----------

